# DiY bike trailer



## mudsticks (10 Dec 2018)

Someone send me a link to this - it could be an interesting holiday project.

If it all goes horribly wrong - you've got some cut kindling at least 

https://thewalkaways.wordpress.com/freerider-diy-documentation/


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2019)

I think it may be easier to build one from a discarded bike trailer, or one of those jogging strollers.


----------



## numbnuts (27 May 2019)

They are cheap enough on ebay


----------



## MontyVeda (27 May 2019)

Some people just don't understand the concept of DIY, or maybe just don't enjoy making things from scratch... ignore the posts above and make your own trailer of you want to. You've got some plans so go for it. 

...and thanks for sharing them


----------



## Deafie (23 Oct 2019)

How about one of these
https://wicycle.com/products/bike-trailers/diy
Not cheap but mine is super strong, I've been abusing it for work since 06

Edit: On reflection you may not be able to get tubing in a suitable size in the UK


----------



## MichaelW2 (23 Oct 2019)

That looks like the DIY plan on the Freedom Carry Y Frame trailer website. I bought the Y frame and am really happy with flatbed style.


----------

